# does the distributor have a gasket?



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

My car is a 1992 1.8L 8V
I'm cleaning the the engine block because of an old oil leak that the previous owner never bothered fixing. I decide to take the distributor out - because there was alot of oil and grease caked around the base.
When I took it out I didn't find a gasket of any sort - just the 'O' ring that fits around the shaft I looked thru the Haynes manual and see that there is supposed to be one. 
BUT this a Haynes manual...Is there supposed to be one? Does anybody know if there's came with a gasket from the factory?
Thanks 


_Modified by Peter_M5 at 6:39 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

just an o-ring


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: does the distributor have a gasket? (Peter_M5)*

There is in theory a paper gasket and an "O" ring -- PN 026 905 261 for the "O" ring -- about $7 US at the dealer and $3 US online. IDK where you can get the paper gasket except in a rebuild kit. I don't think it is really necessary and the engine runs fine without one. FR


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fat Rabbit* »_There is in theory a paper gasket and an "O" ring -- PN 026 905 261 for the "O" ring -- about $7 US at the dealer and $3 US online. IDK where you can get the paper gasket except in a rebuild kit. I don't think it is really necessary and the engine runs fine without one. FR 


I have never seen this paper gasket on ANY 8v.
There is no place it could possible go.


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks alot guys that clears it up - nobody really knows


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter_M5* »_Thanks alot guys that clears it up - nobody really knows


http://www.vagcat.com/p/B007/203000.png
# 12 is the only listing of a seal for the dizzy. No paper gasket at all just the o-ring
Go look at how the dizzy mounts in the block and think how a paper gasket would even work in that setup. It doesn't at all.
(1A) 026905237AX

ignition distributor
1.6ltr. BOSCH / EW,EWA
(1A) 026905206A

ignition distributor
BOSCH / DX
(1A) 026905205AK

ignition distributor
BOSCH / DX
(1A) 026905205AJ

ignition distributor
BOSCH / KT
(1A) 026905205AC

ignition distributor
BOSCH / EX
1A 026905205L

ignition distributor
BOSCH / JH
(1A) 026905237 X

ignition distributor
BOSCH / JH
(1A) 026905205AD

ignition distributor
BOSCH / HN
(1A) 050905205C

ignition distributor
BOSCH / RE
(1A) 037905237 X

ignition distributor
BOSCH / 2H
2 113905207C


distributor cap / for distributor:
1,6,13,16,20 /
(2)  027905207



distributor cap / for distributor:
2,5,7,9,14, 17,19,21,25 /
(2) 027905207A



distributor cap / for distributor:
4,8,11,15,18, 22,23,26,27,28 /
(2) 026905207A


distributor cap / for distributor:
3,4A,10,12 /
(2) 030905207


distributor cap / for distributor:
29 /
(2) 051905207


distributor cap / for distributor:
30 /
3 049905209

screening ring
/ RADIO
(3) 059905209

screening ring
'TSZ' /
(3) 030905209


screening ring / for distributor:
29 /
(3) 050905209


screening cap / for distributor:
3,4A,10,12 /
4 111905221A

carbon brush with spring
/
5 055905225B




rotor for distributor / for distributor:
1,2,4,6-8,11, 13-18,20,22, 23,26,27 /
(5) 055905225B





rotor for distributor / for vehicles with retro-fitted unregulated emission control system / for distributor:
1,2,4,5,6-10 / EW
(5) 026905225


rotor for distributor / for distributor:
21,25 /
(5) 026905225J


rotor for distributor / for distributor:
5,9 / HN
(5) 026905225K


rotor for distributor / for distributor:
3,4A,10,12 /
(5) 052905225C


rotor for distributor / for distributor:
10MM 28,29,30 /
6 039905241



dust protection cover / for distributor:
1,2,4-9,11, 13-23,25-27 /
(6) 037905241


dust protection cover / for distributor:
28,29,30 /
(9) 028905256

retainer
/
11 N 01024222

hexagonal head bolt
M8X25 /
- N 0122293

spring washer
A8X15X0,5 /
12 056905261

seal
/
(12) 026905261




seal / for distributor:
4,8,11,12,15, 18,23,27,28 29,30 /
(13) 026905265A


retaining spring / for distributor:
3,4A,10,12 /
13 034905265




retaining spring / for distributor:
2,4,5,7-9,11, 14,15,17,18, 21-23,25-27 /
14A 026905271


vacuum unit / for distributor:
6,7,8,9 /
(14A) 026905271A


vacuum unit / for distributor:
1,2,4,5,11 /
(14A) 026905271D


vacuum unit / for distributor:
16-19 /
(14A) 026905271E


vacuum unit / for distributor:
21-23 /
(14A) 026905271F


vacuum unit / for distributor:
25-27 /
(14A) 049905271K


vacuum unit / for distributor:
13-15 /
(14B) 026905272


vacuum unit with housing / for distributor:
10 /
(14B) 026905272A


vacuum unit with housing / for distributor:
3,12 /
(14B) 026905272D


vacuum unit with housing / for distributor:
4A /
- 035905281A


fillister head bolt (combi.) / for distributor:
M4X6 1-27 /
- 049905281A


fillister head bolt (combi.) / for distributor:
M4X8 1-27 /
16 055905296

supression choke
/ RADIO
(17) 026905065A



hall sender with mounting parts / for distributor:
4A /
(17) 034998065





hall sender with mounting parts / for distributor:
1,2,4-9,11, 13-15,16-23, 25-27 /
17A 049905309A




impulse rotor / for distributor:
1,2,6,7,9,13, 14,16,17,19-21 25 /
21 211905327

flat contact housing
3 pin /
(25) 035905331B


tip jack / for distributor:
1-27 /
- 059998225


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm referring to this gasket:








Perhaps this is from another car and was just put in the Haynes Manual because they thought it was exactly the same?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Peter_M5)*

same gasket as the the one I pointed out just not seated on the gasket surface.


----------



## hejso (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

is this gasket the green one that comes in block gasket kit?
i'm about to put mine back in. my gti also had just a "paper" gasket, but my gasket kit doesn't have that. it has a green, rubber gasket that fits perfectly on the distributor.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (hejso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hejso* »_is this gasket the green one that comes in block gasket kit?
i'm about to put mine back in. my gti also had just a "paper" gasket, but my gasket kit doesn't have that. it has a green, rubber gasket that fits perfectly on the distributor. 

Green or brown, color doesn't matter.
Click on see more applications for the long list of VW models.
This one is made by Sabo.
http://market.autopartsfair.co...visor








O-ring is visible on the distributor, but paper gasket is under it.


----------

